# Idea for a kitbash



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd love to see a model based on the Edelweiss from Valkyria Chronicles. here is a pic. looks like the game designers kitbashed a real model and then digitized that. now I gotta reverse engineer the digital model. any help out there for this ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well nothing is really from any real tank but you could make a model using wheels and tracks from a Panzer III (closer than the IV for the sprocket and idler wheels). The turret and hull would have to be scratch built.


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

cruising around the web it looks like this.
running gear is panzer 3
turret is walker bulldog
driver vision block , headlamps, track holders, escape hatch, tiger or king tiger
gun mount and search light- t55
anyone can add or refute this?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The roadwheels aren't really that distinct but Panzer III or IV wheels would work. The drive sprocket is vaguely like that of a later Panzer III. The idler wheel in the back is not so close to a Panzer III. In one image its just a smooth disc. The turret shell is somewhat like a Walker Bulldog, but the gun/mantlet are totally fictional. The driver's vision port is somewhat like that on a Panzer IV but not exactly. Nor is it exactly like that of a Tiger I. The headlight is fictional but a German Bosch light would work. The escape hatch would be on the bottom of the tank. If you mean the commander's cupola, it is similar to that of a Panzer III/IV. Nothing like that of the Tiger I or Tiger II. Search light is just generic. The gun mantlet looks more like some leg or shoulder armor from a Gundam type robot. The hull itself is nothing like any particular tank either with its odd, rounded front. The raised engine deck is sort of like that on the M48 or M60 Patton. To make a model of this it will really be about 90% scratch built.


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

looks like i'll be working with lots of styrene then. my goal is to build this is three scales- 1/32 1/6 and 2/5. static, RC and drivable. the 1/32 will be the test bed, 1/6 to work out kinks and 2/5 to parade on 4th of july.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The turret, though not the barrel, has a shape not too disimilar to an Israeli Merkava, with some WWII German details added.


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

just found an interview with one of the designers who said they went to local hobby shops and bought every piece of armor they could find and kitbashed all the armor in the game, then drew it. sure would love to see photographs of that.!
and I highly recommend to anyone who enjoys military alternate history to check out the game, it's a really amazing story and great tactics practice.


----------

